# Switching from glock's to M&P



## 15453 (Sep 20, 2010)

The department is switching from glock 22's to M&P 45's. How has anyone else's experiences been that recently switched? And what magazine case do you use on your duty belt? I cannot find a magazine case that will fit the M&P 45 magazines, everything is glock or old old smith and wessons!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

AAA in Dedham has plenty of gear for it


----------



## Expendable-1 (Jan 21, 2006)

Excellent weapon. Safariland has everything you need.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Glock is Gay!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Got ours from Safariland; fit like a glove. PM me if you want the reps contact info.

BTW, best combat pistol I ever carried!


----------

